# Eos webcam utility lagging



## Rigz1 (Sep 8, 2020)

I have a i5 9600k and a rtx 2060
I use the eos rebel t6 with a mini usb cable plugged straight into my computer 
When I use eos webcam utility it lags and stutters a lot
Does anyone know what the issue is?


----------



## FerretBomb (Sep 8, 2020)

That's just how the EOS webcam utility is, unfortunately. It's pretty awful.
Most DSLRs were never meant to be used as webcams. Most only have USB 2.0, which isn't enough for uncompressed video at full frame-rates.

To get good performance, you'll need a capture device like the Elgato Camlink or HD60S hooked up to the HDMI output on the camera. Canon are notorious for not providing 'clean' HDMI out; having the on-screen display baked into the HDMI output, requiring cropping the image down in OBS to exclude that part of the frame.


----------



## mr_Grouch77 (Nov 23, 2020)

SO AS REGARDS TO THE ABOVE STATEMENT ITS TRUE  ABOUT THE FRAME RATE SO JUST SIMPLY MATCH THE FRAMERATE YOU HAVE OBS SET TO PREFFERABLY 30 OR 29 FPS


----------



## mr_Grouch77 (Nov 23, 2020)

it fixed it for me also sorry for the caps


----------



## UserJuliandag (Dec 12, 2020)

mr_Grouch77 said:


> it fixed it for me also sorry for the caps


How fid you fix it?


----------



## dumbStick69 (Feb 5, 2021)

For some reason, recording at 1080p 25/30fps works without a problem.
(Note: only when LCD screen on camera is opened - Canon M50)


----------



## Hoax1625 (May 7, 2021)

So, I've been playing around with the EOS Webcam Utility for awhile now. It's improved a small chunk since beta but is still not the best. I am using it with an EOS M50 and I find that it gets choppy and stuttery when not set to 1080p 30fps. At 60 it's a bit of a mess and at 24 it's also oddly a bit messy.  720p 60fps, which should technically use similar bandwidth to 1080p 30fps is also hot garbage.

Something I am experimenting with is Buffered vs. Non-Buffered, mainly for audio syncing purposes.  I find that unbuffered the picture can fluctuate and lose sync with the audio, fall back into sync, lose sync again, etc.  With buffering on the video is very smooth with a predictable 200 ms delay (for me, your mileage may vary).  OBS Studio's tooltip says that you normally wouldn't want buffering for facecam, but the EOS Webcam Utility, at least in my opinion, is something that benefits from it.

Hope this helps someone.  I'm sitll experimenting with all the settings and fine tuning myself so take the above with a grain of salt and stuff.


----------



## Davidilyas (Dec 7, 2021)

I have a 2019 Macbook pro version 12.0.1 I am using a cannon eos t7 plugged with a mini usb 2.0 and the utility software that I use for obs is having rendering issues whats the best solution for this?


----------



## RachelGnyc (Jun 9, 2022)

Hoax1625 said:


> So, I've been playing around with the EOS Webcam Utility for awhile now. It's improved a small chunk since beta but is still not the best. I am using it with an EOS M50 and I find that it gets choppy and stuttery when not set to 1080p 30fps. At 60 it's a bit of a mess and at 24 it's also oddly a bit messy.  720p 60fps, which should technically use similar bandwidth to 1080p 30fps is also hot garbage.
> 
> Something I am experimenting with is Buffered vs. Non-Buffered, mainly for audio syncing purposes.  I find that unbuffered the picture can fluctuate and lose sync with the audio, fall back into sync, lose sync again, etc.  With buffering on the video is very smooth with a predictable 200 ms delay (for me, your mileage may vary).  OBS Studio's tooltip says that you normally wouldn't want buffering for facecam, but the EOS Webcam Utility, at least in my opinion, is something that benefits from it.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.  I'm sitll experimenting with all the settings and fine tuning myself so take the above with a grain of salt and stuff.


Have you had anymore luck with this? I have a Cannon SLR2 and trying to use it as a webcam with OBS but my audio/video is lagging


----------



## 1mundodecarlos (Jul 16, 2022)

mr_Grouch77 said:


> it fixed it for me also sorry for the caps


Thanks man, i sign up at this forum to thank you, u saved my life! :happy:


----------

